# Dell Alienware AW3418DW und Alternativen



## Namasteji (27. November 2017)

Hallo liebe Community,

neben dem 8700K ist der Monitor für meine Neuanschaffung derzeit noch der größte showstopper. Vor kurzem bin ich auf den Dell Alienware AW3418DW gestoßen und finde, dass dieser sehr vielversprechend klingt. Bis endlich die neuen Quantum-Dot Displays raus kommen (und sich davor vielleicht nochmals verschieben) möchte ich jedenfalls nicht mehr warten.

Gibt es hier im Forum schon Erfahrungen mit dem Gerät? Gibt es empfehlenswerte Alternativen, die ich bis Ende des Jahres noch in Betracht ziehen könnte?

Anforderungen:

+ reiner Gaming Monitor
+ Ab 27" (idealerweise 32" und gerne auch mehr)
+ UWQHD bis UHD
+ G-Sync
+ (richtige) 100Hz oder mehr wären toll

Als Budget habe ich mir ca. 1000 Euro vorgestellt, was aber grundsätzlich nach oben offen ist und auch verdoppelt werden kann wenn mir z.B. ein PG35VQ schon jetzt angeboten werden würde 

Falls der AW3418DW kurzfristig nicht erhältich sein sollte, würde ich vorübergehend vielleicht auch einen AOC Agon AG271UG in Betracht ziehen. Oder auch normale WQHD Monitore als Übergangslösung, bis nächstes Jahr die neuen Geräte UDH Geräte mit 144Hz bzw. UWQHD mit 200Hz verfübar sein werden. Eine 1080Ti alleine wird dafür wohl ohnehin zu schwach sein 

Was hält ihr alternativ noch vom Acer Predator Z321QUbmiphzx oder dem XB271HUTbmiprz? Bzw. dem ASUS ROG Swift PG27VQ?

Derzeit tendiere ich klar zum Dell AW3418DW, auch wenn ich hierzu bislang kaum Meldungen (oder Tests) gefunden habe. Habe aber seit Jahren einen Dell und war damit immer sehr zufrieden.

LG Namasteji


----------



## PCGH_Manu (27. November 2017)

Zum Alienware gibt es schon einen richtig aussagekräftigen Test: Dell Alienware AW3418DW Review - TFT Central - So wie ich das sehe: nahezu makellos fürs Gaming, dafür aber auch ziemlich teuer.

Wenn du einen guten Allrounder mit schnellen UND schönem Panel willst, empfehle ich stets WQHD, 144 Hz und IPS. Gibt es in etwa zwischen 650-850 Euro. Brauchbare Ultrawide-Modelle sind halt teurer als das standardmäßige 16:9-Format, da sie ne Nische sind. Ist eben Geschmacksache.

UHD mit 144 Hz soll im nächsten Frühjahr kommen, mit einer 1080 Ti bist du schon dafür gut gerüstet. Und nein, bei 144 Hz brauchst du nicht 144 Fps, erst recht nicht mit G-Sync. Wenn du halt das Nonplusultra willst und das Budget von sicherlich 1.500 Euro investieren magst, lohnt sich das Warten. Aber die oben beschriebenen Panels sind sicherlich nicht viel schlechter.


----------



## Venom89 (27. November 2017)

Ich habe mir den Dell bestellt.
Ist leider noch nicht da. Kann aber gerne darüber berichten.
Habe ihn für 999 bekommen. Da warte ich gerne etwas 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Namasteji (27. November 2017)

Vielen Dank für Eure Rückmeldungen!

@venom89: würde mich über einen kurzen Bericht freuen, falls ich bis dahin noch nicht bestellt habe  Wo hast du ihn denn noch für 999 bekommen? Nur infohalber, und mit welcher LZ rechnest du?

Und welchem dieser drei Alternativen würdet ihr den Vorzug geben?

Acer Predator Z321QUbmiphzx, 31.5"
Acer Predator XB271HUTbmiprz, 27"
ASUS ROG Swift PG27VQ, 27"

ASUS ziehe ich wegen dem TN-Panel eher nicht in Betracht. Der erste Acer hat VA-Panel, dafür 31,5" und ich denke, dass das mit WQHD eine gute Größe für mich gut sein sollte. Der kleinere hätte dafür ein IPS Panel. 

Sofern ich den Dell dieses Jahr noch bekommen kann werde ich mich aber wahrscheinlich für ihn entscheiden.


----------



## Venom89 (28. November 2017)

Ich habe ihn bei Mediamarkt bestellt.
Lieferzeit ca 2-3 Wochen. 
Ist ja gerade frisch auf dem Markt. 
Sofort bekommt man ihn nur bei Dell. 

Alternate gibt auch Mitte Dezember an, also sollte das wohl hinkommen.



Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Taonris (28. November 2017)

Namasteji schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> 
> neben dem 8700K ist der Monitor für meine Neuanschaffung derzeit noch der größte showstopper. Vor kurzem bin ich auf den Dell Alienware AW3418DW gestoßen und finde, dass dieser sehr vielversprechend klingt. Bis endlich die neuen Quantum-Dot Displays raus kommen (und sich davor vielleicht nochmals verschieben) möchte ich jedenfalls nicht mehr warten.
> 
> ...



Meine Erfahrungswerte was Ultrawides betrifft halten sich in Grenzen aber bei den ganzen 144Hz Gsynch IPS Panels gibts meines Wissens nach sowohl bei Asus als auch bei Acer immer wieder größere Probleme bspw Staub in den Panels tote Pixel BLB usw deswegen würde ich davon eher abraten ob diese Probleme aktuell noch so relevant sind wie vor einem Jahr als ich mir meinen Monitor geholt habe kann ich aber nicht sagen. Was die Ultrawides betrifft gibts bei Acer die gleichen Probleme, die ASUS Monitore sind zwar auch betroffen allerdings scheint die Quilitätskontrolle deutlich genauer auszufallen. Von all den Ultrawides die aktuell verfügbar sind würde ich aktuell definitiv zum Dell tendieren, vom Dell sind mir auch aktuell noch keine allzu großen Probleme bekannt  und die Reviews die vorhanden sind fallen durchwegs positiv aus. Wie die HDR Ultrawides werden die nächstes Jahr kommen weiß keiner von den Daten her lesen sie sich gut aber bevor ich 1300-2000€ ( oder was auch immer die kosten) in einen Monitor investiere würde ich Reviews und dutzende Erfahrungsberichte abwarten. Ich würden den Dell nehmen.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (28. November 2017)

Ihr braucht euch auf keine bestimmten Monitor-Hersteller einschießen, weil sie alle vom selben Panel-Hersteller kommen - IPS von LG, VA von AUO. Das Glück und Pech ist bei jedem Monitor gleich.


----------



## musikos (28. November 2017)

Ich habe den Monitor seit ca 10 Tagen, habe ihn bei Dell direkt erworben, weil mir das zu blöd war, ewig drauf zu warten, bis andere Händler ihn haben.
Habe per chat einen Preis ausgehandelt und 1.145,00 Euro bezahlt inkl. Versand.
Zunächst hatte ich ein halbes Jahr lang einen x34A von Acer. 5 Stück davon hatte ich getestet und den letzten und preisgünstigsten als Warehouse Deal behalten, denn der war der beste.
Fast fehlerfrei mit einwandfreier Weissdarstellung und wenig BLB. Die anderen konnte man direkt in die Tonne treten, Gelb oder grau statt weiss und/oder zu starkes BLB. Beim letzten konnte ich allerdings das BLB bis auf fast null minimieren, indem ich etwas Karton zwischen Panel und Rahmen geschoben habe.
Jetzt wollte ich aber den DELL testen, denn der x34a hatte bisweilen so ein Flackern, welches wahrscheinlich vom Overclocking kam.
Der Dell mit seinen nativen 100Hz hat das nicht, auch die 120 Hz funktionieren sehr gut.
Falls man kein übersensibler Pro ist, kommt man mit jedem Spiel klar.
Egal ob Assassins Creed, COD, BF1 oder Project Cars 2, alles läuft ganz hervorragend.
Microstuttering oder Scanlines (verursacht durch Gsync), wie manche berichten, habe ich nicht beobachtet.
Allerdings verstärktes Colour Banding, welches aber normal nicht stört. Ebensowenig wie das dezente BLB. 
. Colour Banding ist im Grunde bei 8 bit Panels verbreitet / normal.
Wenn jemand Probleme mit IPS Glow hat, dann ist diese Art Monitor nicht geeignet für ihn, frontal davorsitzend bemerkt man es aber kaum, vor allem während des Spiels.

Die Weissdarstellung ist mässig, mein Bildschirm stellt links Weiss dar und rechts einen etwas dunkleren Verlauf.
Da dies ein Allround PC sein soll, mit dem Leute auch Bildbearbeitung machen, ist das ein NO GO!
Absolutes Minus des AW3418DW ist, dass es keinen Gamma Regler gibt und der Monitor out of the box ziemlich daneben liegt. Ich habe ihn mit einem x rite Colorimeter und der open source Software DisplayCal kalibriert und nun ist alles bestens bis auf den mässigen Kontrastwert von 850:1. Dieser stört aber i.d.R. nicht, solange man keine wirklich farbverbindlichen Aufgaben erledigt. Ich erinnere an den 2716 DG mit gsync und TN Panel, der ebenso ohne Gammaregler daher kam. Ein absoluter Schrott, den man nur ertragen konnte, wenn man das Ding kalibriert hatte.
 Danach gings, aber dennoch taugt der nicht viel, vor allem für den Preis. Beim AW3418DW ist das Ergebnis nach Kalibrierung sehr gut! Das macht richtig Spass mit dem Ding zu zocken, Videos zu schneiden oder eben nur zu surfen.
 Wenn ich sehr viel mit der Farbe Weiss zu tun hätte, würde der Monitor zurückgehen, so aber behalte ich ihn mindestens solange, bis ein besseres und fehlerfreies Produkt in Sicht ist. Bei den Gaming Features haben Asus und Acer eindeutig die Nase vorn
 Adaptive Contrast und ein Crosshair als Zielhilfe sucht man vergeblich beim AW - warum eigentlich? Dies ist doch ein Monitor für Gamer?

   Fazit: Der AW3418DW ist ein guter, wenn auch kein perfekter Monitor mit weniger Serienstreuung als z.B. die Katastrophen IPS  Monis von Asus/Acer. Da kamen viele direkt aus der Hölle. 
Mir persönlich war es, wie oben erwähnt, wichtig, das Teil JETZT zu haben, daher jucken mich auch die 150 €  Differenz zum MM Preis überhaupt nicht.
 Fakt ist aber auch dass der Dell grundsätzlich zu teuer ist, für die Qualität ,die er bietet. 
Und sobald nächstes Jahr etwas besseres kommt (LG 144Hz gsync usw.) ist der AW3418 Geschichte bei mir.
Allerdings  jammern und auf den St. Nimmerleinstag zu warten, wie viele andere es tun in den Foren, ist nicht mein Ding:
Ich hab jetzt was Ordentliches zum Zocken und die anderen jammern immer noch.


Edit: leichtes Microstuttering bei Movies, auch bei 1080p Format, selbst wenn diese auf der Festplatte liegen und nicht gestreamt werden. Muss aber nicht am AW liegen
Hier noch eine Beurteilung, die neben dem tftcentral und gamestarbericht auch recht gut ist
Alienware AW3418DW Review – 34-Inch 120Hz Ultrawide Gaming Monitor with G-Sync


----------



## Namasteji (29. November 2017)

Vielen Dank nochmals! Vor allem der ausführliche Bericht von musikos hat meine Restzweifel beseitigt. Es wird also definitiv der Dell werden und die Idee über den Chat einen Preis auszuhandeln finde ich super!


----------



## musikos (30. November 2017)

dann lass hören, wie er Dir gefällt
Der Typ mit dem ich verhandelt habe hiess Kvaska
Und du muss über den Firmen Chat rein, der normale funzt nicht

Es ist der Vertrieb:
Dell Chat


----------



## musikos (30. November 2017)

Namasteji schrieb:


> Vielen Dank nochmals! Vor allem der ausführliche Bericht von musikos hat meine Restzweifel beseitigt. Es wird also definitiv der Dell werden und die Idee über den Chat einen Preis auszuhandeln finde ich super!



und besorg Dir einen Colorimeter, kann man immer brauchen


----------



## Namasteji (1. Dezember 2017)

Mach ich. Danke dir nochmals! 

Der Spyder 5 sollte ja ganz ok sein oder? Meinst du reicht da der Express oder würdest du eher zum Pro raten? Oder sollte ich mir auch noch Alternativen ansehen? Habe mit Colorimeter noch keine Erfahrung.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (2. Dezember 2017)

Ein Kolorimeter braucht kein Privatanwender, meine ich. Die Windows-Bildschirmkalibrierung reicht da völlig aus.


----------



## musikos (3. Dezember 2017)

@PCGH_Manu
meinst Du?
ich denke, es kommt drauf an, wie anspruchsvoll dieser Anwender ist. Und was weisst Du, was dieser Anwender ausser zocken noch so alles macht? Fotos? Video, Filme?
Die Windows Kalibrierung nimmt man nach eigenem Gutdünken vor und ist wenig verlässlich. Da schraubt man unter Umständen ewig rum und ist nie zufrieden. 
Das kann man also gar nicht vergleichen.
Und da Monitore häufig out of the box schrottig aussehen, empfehle ich einen Colorimeter, denn damit kann man auch seinen TV oder weitere Computer im Haus kalibrieren.
Und wenn ich hier z.B. meine Werte veröffentliche, kann es nur eine Annäherung sein, denn jedes Panel  stellt Farben und Weisspunkt unterschiedlich dar, auch wenn diese ein und dasselbe Model sind.
Gerade auch bei Labtops ohne RGB Regelung oder eben diesen Dell Montoren wirkt eine Kalibrierung Wunder.
Auch für den AW3418DW wird dies in jedem seriösen Test empfohlen, um das beste rauszuholen.
Der Acer x34a sah auf Preset Warm allerdings sehr gut aus (aber eben nur einer von 5 getesteten)
Wenn jemand soviel Geld ausgibt für einen Moni, sind die 100€ für einen Spyder gut angelegt, zumal auch billige TN Panels damit aufgewertet werden können.

@ Namasteji
Ein Spyder 5 Express reicht völlig, denn auch wenn Du später mehr Ansprüche hast und verschiedene Einstellungen probieren willst, kannst Du immer noch auf die Open Source SW DisplayCal wechseln.
Beim Spyder ist die Hardware immer gleich, nur die Software macht den Preisunterschied.
Ich selber bin auf den X Rite umgestiegen, weil der eine Glaslinse hat und genauer misst.
Gerne beantworte ich weitere Fragen.
Allerdings solltest Du Dich ein wenig informieren, was die einzelnen Parameter (Gamma, Weisspunkt,usw.) bedeuten.


----------



## Namasteji (4. Dezember 2017)

Vielen Dank nochmals musikos!
Das mit der Windows-Bildschirmkalibrierung ist ein guter Punkt. Ich bin vielleicht zu perfektionistisch dafür und habe alleine für den ersten Punkt ewig gebraucht  Letztendlich hat man, wie du sagst, jedoch keine wirkliche Gewissheit.
Weil du schreibst " Auch für den AW3418DW wird dies in jedem seriösen Test empfohlen, um das beste rauszuholen." -> welche hast du denn schon gefunden? Bislang kenne ich nur den von TFT Central.
Den X-Rite sehe ich mir gerne an, danke für den Tipp! Gibt es von dem auch mehrere Varianten bzw. Ausführungen? 
Und kennst du vielleicht eine Seite bei der ich mich kompakt und korrekt über die Parameter informieren kann, bzw. über all die Informationen die ich brauche? Das alles ist großteils Neuland für mich.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (4. Dezember 2017)

Ein Kolorimeter liefert selten ein subjektiv besseres Bild, außer wenn es komplett versaut ist - und das ist ab Werk so gut wie nie der Fall. Kann ich beides aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen. Einen Farbstich könnte man dann aber auch mit dem Augenmaß an den richtigen Reglern ausbügeln. Ein kalibriertes Bild wirkt meist zu warm, da wir eher kalte Farben gewohnt sind.

Die besagten seriösen Tests kalibrieren den Bildschirm halt, um zu sehen, was noch aus ihm an Farbtreue rauszuholen ist. Nicht etwa, weil dadurch das Bild viel besser aussieht. Deswegen ist so ein Ding ausgeschmissenes Geld für den Privatanwender, wenn man nicht etwa professionelle Bildbearbeitung macht - und einen entsprechenden Grafiker-Monitor hat.


----------



## musikos (4. Dezember 2017)

@PCGH_Manu
da stehst Du mit Deiner Meinung aber ziemlich allein dar.
Auf jeden Fall ist es nicht meine.
Denk mal an den 2716DG.
Der wird erst durch Kalibrierung OK, wenn auch nicht ausreichend, weil immer noch das Coating stört.
Und natürlich gibt es Leute, die ihren Bildschirm extrem hell und bunt einstellen.
Das ist OK, aber ich persönlich finde ein natürliches Bild angenehmer, also auch besser (für mich)
Auch wenn man, so wie ich bisweilen mit 2 Monitoren im Audiobereich arbeitet, mag ich es, wenn beide zumindest sich ähnlich sehen.
Mit Augenmass bekommst Du das nicht so schnell hin.
Und manchmal sieht ein Bildschirm halt auch nach der Kalibrierung blasser aus, aber dafür mit dem korrekten Weisspunkt.
Letztlich kommt es auf die Ansprüche des Anwenders an. 
Mit der Aussage, dass ein Bildschirm nicht gezwungenermassen besser aussieht nach Kalibrierung, hast Du Recht, aber es sieht korrekter bzw. natürlicher aus:
Zitat:
"Die Arbeit mit ICC Profilen verbessert nicht die optische, sondern die technische Qualität einer Aufnahme. Dabei kann ein Foto durchaus die Leuchtkraft seiner Farben einbüßen oder es kann zugunsten der Detailzeichnung zu Kontrastverlusten kommen."

@Namasteji
ich habe Dir hier mal ein Manual hochgeladen von datacolor
Dann kannst Du ja entscheiden ob das was ist für Dich.
Da steht ein Haufen Info drin (bin auch kein Spezialist), die wahrscheinlich unwichtig ist, aber auch eine Anleitung zum Gebrauch des Spyder und Infos zu den einzelnen Parameter.
Share-Online - dl/KQ7LHF0PDLI
Manu´s Aussage trifft nicht auf alle Monitore zu, denn bei manchen, wie dem Acer oder dem Asus Ultrawide, auch bei dem 27 " xb271hu , ist das Bild schon sehr gut ab Werk, besonders bei "Warm", bei anderen wiederum nicht.
Warm bedeutet dass es ca 6500 Kelvin sein sollten, dies entspricht in  etwa 12 Mittag Tageslicht, denn das Weiss sieht Abends anders aus als Mittags.
Es kommt immer auf Deine Umgebung und Deinen Aufgabenbereich an, welche Einstellung vorgenommen wird.
Also betrifft dies meistens Profis, wenn es um spezielle Druckvorgaben geht.
Aber auch Amateure möchten gerne ihre Bilder so sehen, wie sie tatsächlich sind, und nicht  knalli bunti.
Um auch bei Spielen die Farbeinstellungen annähernd zu erhalten, ist es wichtig, dass man die RGB Regler am Monitor nutzt, und nicht alles in die LUT Datei (siehe Manual) schreiben lässt, denn diese könnten vom Spiel überschrieben werden, falls alle Infos sich nur in der von der Grafikkarte geladenen LUT Datei sich befinden. Ein vorher/nachher Vergleich fällt also nicht so krass aus, wenn die RGB Regler am Moni nach Vorgaben eingestellt wurden, denn es wird in dem Fall nur eine Gammakorrektur in diese Look up Table Datei geschrieben und von der Graka geladen.
Es gibt wenige Ausnahmen, die Dir zumindest bei der Gammaeinstellung die Wahl lassen, z.B. The Witcher 3.
Will jetzt nicht zu viel labern, schau Dir mal das Datacolor Info an. Der Express mit der Express Software reicht erst mal völlig.
Der Unterschiede zwischen dem Spyder und dem Xrite besteht   darin, dass der Spyder eine Folie hat um zu messen und der x Rite eine Glaslinse.
Der Spyder unterliegt daher einem Alterungsprozess, die Glaslinse hingegen nicht.
X-Rite i1 Display Pro (EODIS3) ab 196,90 € | Preisvergleich bei idealo.de

Der Spyder tut es aber auch sehr gut!

PS
es gibt noch Tests bei gamestar und monitornerds (link siehe meinen obigen Post)
Auch noch etliche user Aussagen.(reddit)
Klar, manche sind auch unzufrieden mit dem Produkt, und das zurecht.
Es kommt auf die persönliche Schmerzgrenze an, inwieweit man mit Glow oder gräulichem Weiss zurecht kommt (lässt sich manchmal mit Kalibrierung beheben)


----------



## JoM79 (4. Dezember 2017)

Da du auf den S2716DG anspielst, die Kalibrierung nützt dir im Speil garnichts.
Also wozu einen Monitor, mit dem man spielt, mit einem Colorimeter kalibrieren?


----------



## musikos (4. Dezember 2017)

@JoM79
doch das tut sie dann, wenn Du am S2716DG die Farben am Monitor selbst einstellst, warum sollte das dann nicht bei Spielen gelten. Hab ich selbst probiert.
Du hast Recht beim Gammawert und den Grauwerten, denn diese werden von der Grafikkarte beim Start durch die LUT Datei geladen.
Das ist dann schon möglich, dass die Spiele dies deaktivieren.
Sobald Du aber zurückgehst auf den Desktop und auch einen Loader aktiviert hast, wird die LUT Datei erneut in die Graka geladen.

Wenn Du aber, so wie viele Grafiker das machen, weil sie nicht zocken, die RGB Regelung auf Werkseinstellung lässt (100% z.B.) und nicht veränderst, hast Du die Möglichkeit dies gemäss Einstellungen in der SW zu berücksichtigen.
Um beim Spyder zu bleiben, die Spyder SW fragt Dich ob Du RGB Regler hast oder einstellen willst. Wenn Du das nicht aktivierst, dann werden wirklich alle Daten in die LUT Datei geschrieben und dann ist der Vorher/Nachher Vergleich krass.
Vorher vielleicht extremer Grünstich, nachher ist er weg.
Ja und dann hast Du den Grünstich auch in den Spielen, weil eben die RGB Regelung deaktiviert wurde.
Bei einem Labtop oder Macbook gibts auch keine.
Witcher gibt Dir übrigens die Einstellung, ob Du das systemseitige Gamma verwenden willst.

Ich denke, bei den Spielen wird das deshalb oft deaktiviert, weil Spieleentwickler ihre eigenen Vorstellungen von der Farbdarstellung ihrer Spiele haben,


----------



## JoM79 (4. Dezember 2017)

Nen Grafiker der wirklich Geld damit verdient, wird eh in Hardware kalibrieren.
Wer das hobbymässig macht, dem kann ne Kalibrierung Vorteile bringen.
Aber dann musst auch der Drucker ordentlich kalibriert sein.

Aber wenn es ums Zocken geht, ist nen Colorimeter rausgeschmissenes Geld.
Da stell ich mir den Monitor so ein, wie es mir am Besten passt.


----------



## musikos (4. Dezember 2017)

@JoM79
Jeder soll das so machen wie er will

Ein Drucker gehört natürlich auch kalibriert, wenn ausgedruckt werden soll, das ist aber bei einem Tintenpisser schwierig.
Aber es gibt viele Leute, die fürs Web arbeiten, und da ist eine gute sRGB Kalibrierung von Vorteil, auch wenn nicht gedruckt wird.
Und da sind wir uns einig, wenn jemand professionell arbeitet, kauft er keinen Dell in der mittleren Preisklasse, und einen TN sowieso nicht.


----------



## Kyus (4. Dezember 2017)

musikos schrieb:


> @PCGH_Manu
> Denk mal an den 2716DG.
> Der wird erst durch Kalibrierung OK, wenn auch nicht ausreichend, weil immer noch das Coating stört.


Eigentlich sind das klare Coating (zumindest seit Rev. A03) neben dem schlichten Design und dem vergleichsweise "niedrigen" Preis so ziemlich die einzigen Punkte, wo der Dell gegenüber der Konkurrenz mit ähnlichen Spezifikationen punkten kann. Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Namasteji (5. Dezember 2017)

Herzlichen Dank nochmals für eure Rückmeldungen und Inputs!

Ich habe beschlossen vorerst einmal in kein Kolorimeter zu investieren.


----------

